# Australia takes tough new stand on non visa holders arriving by boat



## Editor

Australia is taking a tough new stand on asylum seekers by announcing that those arriving by boat without a visa will never be allowed to settle in the country. In a joint media release Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, Attorney General Mark Dreyfus and Immigration Minister Tony Burke declared: 'Asylum seekers who come here by boat [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia takes tough new stand on non visa holders arriving by boat...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Oldgit

Editor said:


> Australia is taking a tough new stand on asylum seekers by announcing that those arriving by boat without a visa will never be allowed to settle in the country. In a joint media release Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, Attorney General Mark Dreyfus and Immigration Minister Tony Burke declared: 'Asylum seekers who come here by boat [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Australia takes tough new stand on non visa holders arriving by boat...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


I think my best response to this is that I believe that Australian politics is being dominated and sidetracked by this one issue to the detriment of other more pressing issues such as employment, educational standards, industrial relations/union dominance, health and welfare of aborigines, diversification of the economic base and any other real issues like the role of State govts in the effective running of the country , political corruption, vested interests and their influence on political decision making, just take your pick .
Any of them are so fundamental to the future of the country.
But asylum seekers they are just a side show but this one issue will determine who runs the country at the next election and very probably every subsequent one because it will be impossible for this issue not to continue to dominate the political scene now that it has been blown up out of all proportion just to appeal to peoples basest instincts.
There is no way to get the genie back into the bottle now.


----------



## Theoilman

getting the genie back in the bottle is just a matter of making people realize it's an overly politicized non-issue that Labor wants to use to show how effective they are, and everyone else wants to use to beat up Labor with. that's easier said than done though.


----------



## Oldgit

Theoilman said:


> getting the genie back in the bottle is just a matter of making people realize it's an overly politicized non-issue that Labor wants to use to show how effective they are, and everyone else wants to use to beat up Labor with. that's easier said than done though.


Well we now know how low the politicians here are willing to go with Abbott about to announce even more draconian restrictions on asylum seekers today.
Any bets on how long it will be before asylum seekers have to wear coloured stars on their clothes when out in public.
When is the International community going to start calling Australia out, when are they going to be declared a pariah State.
Are people going to just stand by and allow the future government of this country prevent people from having access to the judicial system to challenge the 'kangaroo tribunal' system set up by self aggrandizing, populist, politicians.


----------



## BryceR

This whole election has been an amazing viewing experience.

Can you put a price on this entertainment?...outside of our countries future.


----------



## robboat

The point that I see missing so often is the safety of the people involved.....

Our border defence personnel, civilian maritime staff and many others are risking themselves daily to this task.

The number of people who drown is way too high.....and this causes trauma for our service men and women who have to attempt rescues at sea in very difficult conditons and often just recover bodies.

I think that the people smuggling industry needs these strong measures to curb the greed.....
But - there is much money involved for "refugees" who pay $10k, non refundable, for a spot on a boat.....100 people = $1m.....

Even some nearby SE Asian nationals had been taking the quick route by boat rather than a proper visa application.....it had become an "acceptable" method of entering Australia.

Millions of people want to come here and enjoy our quality of life......our processing systems are just not designed for more than a few thousand at a time.

Hence the problems.....


----------



## Jackness

yeah i agree on that.


----------

